# January 2012 Stock Competition Entries!



## Joe Blow (4 January 2012)

Welcome to the January 2012 stock tipping competition everyone!  Apologies for the delay in starting the competition thread this month.

The stock tipping competition this month is proudly sponsored by eToro. As the leader in social trading, eToro provides a simple, transparent and enjoyable way to invest and trade in currencies, commodities and indices online. See who is trading what in real-time, follow the best performing traders and automatically copy what the best traders do. It's the smarter way to trade.

With more than 1.5 million users worldwide eToro make financial markets accessible to everyone. Join eToro today and experience the difference for yourself!

Could all qualifying entrants please check their entries and entry price and report any errors to me in this thread.

If you entered, but were not included in the competition this month, it is because you didn't meet the qualifying criteria for some reason.

Keep track of the results here: ASF Stock Competition Leaderboard

Feel free to discuss the competition in this thread as the month progresses.


----------



## noco (4 January 2012)

Joe Blow said:


> Welcome to the January 2012 stock tipping competition everyone!  Apologies for the delay in starting the competition thread this month.
> 
> The stock tipping competition this month is proudly sponsored by eToro. As the leader in social trading, eToro provides a simple, transparent and enjoyable way to invest and trade in currencies, commodities and indices online. See who is trading what in real-time, follow the best performing traders and automatically copy what the best traders do. It's the smarter way to trade.
> 
> ...




Joe, I have noted I have been incorrectly registered in the January stock competition with 
Code JKA

Should be CFU.

Would you be so good as to crrect it please.

noco


----------



## skc (4 January 2012)

Hi Joe. My entry was VMG (I think).

I'd hate to have taken someone else's winning pick.


----------



## Chasero (4 January 2012)

NST for me pls! 

Still time to enter?


----------



## skc (4 January 2012)

Chasero said:


> NST for me pls!
> 
> Still time to enter?




These are corrections to entries already made last week.


----------



## Joe Blow (4 January 2012)

noco said:


> Joe, I have noted I have been incorrectly registered in the January stock competition with
> Code JKA
> 
> Should be CFU.
> ...






skc said:


> Hi Joe. My entry was VMG (I think).
> 
> I'd hate to have taken someone else's winning pick.




Corrections have now been made and the competition leaderboard will update as usual later this afternoon.


----------



## skc (4 January 2012)

Joe Blow said:


> Corrections have now been made and the competition leaderboard will update as usual later this afternoon.




Thank you.


----------



## Chasero (4 January 2012)

skc said:


> These are corrections to entries already made last week.




Oops nvm! My entry has already made it :


----------



## noco (4 January 2012)

Joe Blow said:


> Corrections have now been made and the competition leaderboard will update as usual later this afternoon.




Thanks Joe.

Noco


----------



## Bonk (4 January 2012)

Hi Joe,

Error report on my entry .

You have put the wrong starting price on SGY ....I have no idea where yus got that price from ? At that inflated price ,the leaderboard puts me down 94% in day 1 . I should be out in front maybe by now ! with the correct share price for SGY.....

thanks , 

BONK , going bonkers.....

Declaration ;   hold SGY .


----------



## Purple XS2 (4 January 2012)

If it isn't a bother JB, could you please correct my tip entry, (made 24th-December-2011 09:23 AM) to read:
*AHZ* (Allied Healthcare, formerly known as BOD)

not ANZ.

At present I'm showing up with an undeserved +ve entry when I should be going backwards.

Tx.


----------



## Joe Blow (4 January 2012)

Bonk said:


> Hi Joe,
> 
> Error report on my entry .
> 
> ...






Purple XS2 said:


> If it isn't a bother JB, could you please correct my tip entry, (made 24th-December-2011 09:23 AM) to read:
> *AHZ* (Allied Healthcare, formerly known as BOD)
> 
> not ANZ.
> ...




Both errors have now been corrected.


----------



## Wysiwyg (4 January 2012)

I thought the opening price of the first trading day for the month was used. If so then PRU opening price was $2.46 not $2.40.


----------



## explod (4 January 2012)

All starting prices are from the close of the previous month.  In this case 28/12 and PRU close was $2.40


----------



## Wysiwyg (4 January 2012)

explod said:


> All starting prices are from the close of the previous month.  In this case 28/12 and PRU close was $2.40



 Roger. All these years I thought wrong.


----------



## xenith69 (4 January 2012)

ISN please if i not too late!
Cheers


----------



## Joe Blow (1 February 2012)

Congratulations to rcm617, Dougs Antiques and Iggy_Pop for taking out the top three spots in the January stock tipping competition!

rcm617 finished the month with an exceptional 93.18% return with *MAD*, while second placegetter Dougs Antiques returned a impressive 48.08% with *AFR*. Rounding out the top three for January was Iggy_Pop, whose entry *STB* finished the month with a very respectable return of 41.28%.

Can rcm617, Dougs Antiques and Iggy_Pop please contact me via PM regarding their prizes.

Best of luck to all for the February competition! 

Here are the final results for January:


----------



## Sdajii (1 February 2012)

As a MAD holder of about six months (MAD is a double bagger for me so far  ) I'm very very happy to congratulate the winner!


----------



## rcm617 (1 February 2012)

Thanks Sdajii,
I thought MAD would go well in 2012, but 93% in one month is more than even I had hoped.
Here's to many more similar months this year.
Cheers
RCM


----------

